
Global Brands drop YouTube advertising over extremism - tmaly
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/global-brands-shun-google-p9zlr7bq7
======
tmaly
I have seen some very inappropriate ads on children's videos even with
parental controls turned on.

